# Stripping Romex reqs.



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I am trying to track down the NEC requirements for stripping back romex for both of the situations that I came across today.
-First one was on top of the service panel (residential); we typically install a "sleeve", 18-23", RMC, up into the rafters with a plastic bushing on the TA. What section of the code says that you should not strip back the NMC until the cable is inside the actual panel, not the sleeve; or is it just ensuring that you don't exceed the fill percentage (I think it is limited to 60%). 
-Running NMC thru the rafters, down thru EMT, thru an SLB into the furnace. Should the NMC be stripped back as it enters the EMT or as it enters the furnace? What section is your reference?
thanks.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

the only time you can strip back NM is at termination points. It is designed, made, and listed as a cable and stripping it removes the UL listing for that cable. It is not listed to be used as seperate conductors so don;t do it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

subelect said:


> I am trying to track down the NEC requirements for stripping back romex for both of the situations that I came across today.
> -First one was on top of the service panel (residential); we typically install a "sleeve", 18-23", RMC, up into the rafters with a plastic bushing on the TA. What section of the code says that you should not strip back the NMC until the cable is inside the actual panel, not the sleeve; or is it just ensuring that you don't exceed the fill percentage (I think it is limited to 60%).
> 
> thanks.


Read 312.5(C) exception. Read ALL the requirements.
The panel must be surface mounted, and the sleeve cannot penetrate a structural ceiling.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

subelect said:


> What section of the code says that you should not strip back the NMC until the cable is inside the actual panel, not the sleeve;


314.17(C)


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> 314.17(C)


IMO, that doesn't apply to the OP's situation.

334.15(C) ('08 NEC)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> so don;t do it.


Unless you are the AHJ you should say "You SHOULDN'T do it." Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

brian john said:


> Unless you are the AHJ you should say "You SHOULDN'T do it." Just my 2 cents.


well, if I see a guy about to shoot himself in the head, should I say "don;'t do it" or "you shouldn't do it"?

stripping the sheath from Nm makes it an illegal install and yes, you should not do it but since the OP asked about the rules, I simply believe "don't do it" is appropriate.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

nap said:


> well, if I see a guy about to shoot himself in the head, should I say "don;'t do it" or "you shouldn't do it"?
> 
> Say Nothing. Just see where it goes. Chances are.. w


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I appreciate your taking the time to impart some wisdom.
RAH


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> IMO, that doesn't apply to the OP's situation.
> 
> 334.15(C) ('08 NEC)


How is this than, 312.5(C)(e)


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> How is this than, 312.5(C)(e)


See post #3


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> See post #3


We posted about the same time yesterday. Didn't see it than. Oh well at least we agree.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> We posted about the same time yesterday. Didn't see it than. Oh well at least we agree.


The OP asked 2 questions, only partly related .

I wasn't very clear when I was responding which question I was answering.

1st question, -


> Read 312.5(C) exception. Read ALL the requirements.
> The panel must be surface mounted, and the sleeve cannot penetrate a structural ceiling.


2nd question -


> 334.15(C) ('08 NEC)


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

leland said:


> nap said:
> 
> 
> > well, if I see a guy about to shoot himself in the head, should I say "don;'t do it" or "you shouldn't do it"?
> ...


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

I got the part on proper use of the sleeve above a panel. Thanks.

I guess that I am still unclear on the reqs for stripping NMC as it enters a raceway and then into the final pc. of equipment.

I can't remember what size EMT that I used to stuff 6-2 romex down into the ground-water heat exchanger, but trying to make the transition at the SLB without skinning up the romex was a bear.
I was hoping that there was something the NEC stated that specifically stated I could strip the NMC just as it enters the raceway, not in the peckerhead of the heater box. It would make the install a whole lot easier. 
Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.


----------

